# Onions affecting cats eyes?



## Becca275 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bit of an odd question but do onions affect cats eyes the way they do humans? I've just cut up a few onions for tea (with eyes streaming!) and Jammer walked in the kitchen. A few mins later he started closing his eyes tight and then they started streaming too. Do you guys reckon it was probably the onions or something else and it's just a coincidence? Are any of your cats eyes affected around onions?

I'm sure it's just the onions and I'm just a new cat Mum worrying for nothing!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep! The onion!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that's so funny that Jammer had the same reaction we do! Did he go away once his eyes started watering? Margaux appears in the kitchen whenever she smells onions...but maybe that's because she often comes into the kitchen when she hears me in there, on the off chance that I'm there to feed her.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

spirite said:


> Oh my goodness, that's so funny that Jammer had the same reaction we do! Did he go away once his eyes started watering? Margaux appears in the kitchen whenever she smells onions...but maybe that's because she often comes into the kitchen when she hears me in there, on the off chance that I'm there to feed her.


Oh boy.....mine do this even right after I feed them. I can't go near the kitchen without them running in


----------



## Becca275 (Jun 29, 2014)

spirite said:


> Did he go away once his eyes started watering?


I kept trying to keep him away but the possibility of chicken being cooked kept drawing him in! He was already in a bit of a sulk cos I gave him his flea treatment that afternoon so it wasn't his best evening here so far lol


----------

